# Graduated Bottle Template



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

No idea if these are any use to anyone else at all.
I had a load of Muc-Off standard one litre bottles hanging about and going to reuse them decanting from bulk and diluting products for cleaning.
They seem pretty decent bottles so was a shame to waste them.

PDF and the source file (created in Scribus - open source DTP package) included in the zip file.
Print out to 100% scale (not fit to page) or the measurements will be way off.

Template for the Elite Car Care Handihold Bottle ( http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/product_info.php?cPath=21_60_61&products_id=258 ) added - these will just about take 1 litre up to the base of the screw thread 

I am printing on transparency then fixing to the bottle with craft-hold glue :thumb:


----------



## Mav2006 (Apr 7, 2007)

Looks good. I tend to use old 2litre milk bottles. I guide for these would be great


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

Mav2006 said:


> Looks good. I tend to use old 2litre milk bottles. I guide for these would be great


Should be simple enough, all I do is use a bit of masking tape on the bottle, measure in the water (with a couple of syringes - one large, one small), mark it out at the different levels, pull off the tape and measure the graduations.
Then you "just" put them into the DTP software to get them to the correct scale. I say "just" because I have never used the software till last night so took a little while to get to grips.


----------



## Advanced Driver (Jun 24, 2006)

Chris_R said:


> with a couple of syringes


These things look very useful, where can I buy syringes from?


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

The Ugly Duckling said:


> These things look very useful, where can I buy syringes from?


Huh?

Try your chemist or something? I got ours for testing the water in our fishtanks originally


----------



## jonosi (Jan 13, 2008)

this was just the thing i was looking for after getting one of the handihold bottles :thumb: 

just need to find a way of transferring it to the bottle now 

would be brill if you could do them already printed on transparent self adhesive film


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

MucOff template won't open for some reason, says the archive is corrupt. 
Detritus


----------



## Cookiez (Jul 13, 2007)

detrius
At a guess your using Vista ??

Ive had a problem opening them with Vista.
If you want I can mail you the PDF files.

Cheers

Cookiez


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

PM sent.
Detritus.


----------



## Chris_R (Feb 3, 2008)

New version 2 of the templates. Bit more basic but I think they look better personally (well I would say that, I made them LOL) and the benefit of getting four to a page of transparency.

Just APC and Super Degreaser for the minute though, but as before, the template is included in Scribus format if you wish to play with it.


----------

